# Rochester Police Shoot Man Armed With a Knife Outside Homeless Shelter



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Rochester, New York State - Body camera footage released by Rochester police shows cops shooting and killing a knife-wielding man outside a homeless shelter early Wednesday. Capt. Mark Mura of the Rochester Police Department tells that the man grabbed a large knife from inside the mission, left the building and was threatening to harm himself and others. The man also threatened to kill officers, who had reached out for an officer with a Taser. As the man got closer, several shots are then heard and the man falls to the ground. Police said the man, who has not been identified, was shot at least once in the upper body. The man was taken to Strong Memorial Hospital and pronounced dead at 3:55 a.m. His identity has not yet been released. Donate to PoliceActivity: https://www.patreon.com/PoliceActivity Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PoliceActivity Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Police_Activity Timestamps: 0:00 - Bodycam: Officer #1 3:21 - Bodycam: Officer #2 6:16 - Bodycam: Officer #3 9:22 - Surveillance Camera


----------

